# San Francisco White Crane Sifu Allen Leung



## Flying Crane (Mar 2, 2006)

According to the San Francisco Examiner, Allen Leung was shot and killed by an assailant on Monday inside his Import-Export business in San Francisco's Chinatown.  Police have not made any arrests, but believe Mr. Leung was deliberately targeted, and not the victim of a random robbery.  Mr. Leung had told the FBI about a year ago that he believed his life was in danger.  The FBI had made no arrests connected to his claim.

Mr. Leung, with two brothers, founded the Leung White Crane Martial Arts School in San Francisco's Chinatown in 1970, and were frequent performers in the Chinese New Years Parade.

I did not know Mr. Leung, but I did know of their school.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 2, 2006)

the  Leung family name was/is know across the usa as being top quality in respects to what they teach

*.*
:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 2, 2006)

.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 6, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 9, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2006)

.


----------



## donald (Mar 9, 2006)

May The Lord Jesus, comfort, and keep the Leung family, and their loved ones through this time...


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 9, 2006)

.:asian:


----------

